

Discovering Who To Follow - abraham
http://blog.twitter.com/2010/07/discovering-who-to-follow.html

======
abraham
API coming soon too: [http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-
talk/brow...](http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-
talk/browse_thread/thread/7a5f9cecf5c65c76)

